# Cambridge Research Rip 200



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys ive got some of this in to run in few weeks time so wanting to know if anyone has run/is running it what dose did you / are you running it at what were / are results like from it I was thinking 1.5 mil EOD and add in some extra test ?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone ? lol ?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Anyone ? lol ?


Lol will let you know in a few weeks start mine Friday ,

Would be nice if they did a rip 300 , 100mg of each


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

I was looking at running this in a few months. I was also thinking 1.5mil EOD but with extra tren not test


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

don1 said:


> Lol will let you know in a few weeks start mine Friday ,
> 
> Would be nice if they did a rip 300 , 100mg of each


OOOHH yeah that would be nice


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i am using it ..ran prochem at 1ml untill i used the vail up then started the cambridge at 1.5 for a week with no issues but as i am sensitive to est sides even the 400mg prop have started me off with sore nips and flushes so i dropped back to 1ml untill aromasin arrives (tomorrow) but tonight i just did 1.2ml with extra prop as like you i decided to go with higher test rather than the same amounts test/tren

as for results yesterday i had a great shoulder session, equalled my best ever wieght(for a full set) on shoulder press and had expected to get 5 or 6..managed 8 and decided to rack it rather than go again as i felt i could do another set .. got 8 out of that as well really should have gone heavier but it took me by suprise really as it was well up on last weeks wieght..anyway i am happy with the gear at this stage


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

husaberg said:


> i am using it ..ran prochem at 1ml untill i used the vail up then started the cambridge at 1.5 for a week with no issues but as i am sensitive to est sides even the 400mg prop have started me off with sore nips and flushes so i dropped back to 1ml untill aromasin arrives (tomorrow) but tonight i just did 1.2ml with extra prop as like you i decided to go with higher test rather than the same amounts test/tren
> 
> as for results yesterday i had a great shoulder session, equalled my best ever wieght(for a full set) on shoulder press and had expected to get 5 or 6..managed 8 and decided to rack it rather than go again as i felt i could do another set .. got 8 out of that as well really should have gone heavier but it took me by suprise really as it was well up on last weeks wieght..anyway i am happy with the gear at this stage


Good to hear looking forward to starting mine now will shoot for 1.5 mil of the rip and extra test to make test about 800ish a week see how that goes.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Good to hear looking forward to starting mine now will shoot for 1.5 mil of the rip and extra test to make test about 800ish a week see how that goes.


my aromasin has arrived so i am happy to up it again now, will be interesting to see how it pans out as this is my first cycle with tren in and as yet i have had no sides at all (bar the sensitive nips etc but thats down to test ) seems i am one of the lucky ones, i will go to 2ml at some point for a week and see how that goes


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

husaberg said:


> my aromasin has arrived so i am happy to up it again now, will be interesting to see how it pans out as this is my first cycle with tren in and as yet i have had no sides at all (bar the sensitive nips etc but thats down to test ) seems i am one of the lucky ones, i will go to 2ml at some point for a week and see how that goes


Sweet gl on 2ml I hope I don't get all the sides haha.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

good luck with it


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

don1 said:


> Lol will let you know in a few weeks start mine Friday ,
> 
> Would be nice if they did a rip 300 , 100mg of each


Ok jabbed 2ml fri morning 2ml sat and will continue on 2ml eod along side T4 clen and gh, pip free no sides yet  , don't expect strength increase as dieting down and will be over training to get to around the 100kg mark,


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

husaberg said:


> i am using it ..ran prochem at 1ml untill i used the vail up then started the cambridge at 1.5 for a week with no issues but as i am sensitive to est sides even the 400mg prop have started me off with sore nips and flushes so i dropped back to 1ml untill aromasin arrives (tomorrow) but tonight i just did 1.2ml with extra prop as like you i decided to go with higher test rather than the same amounts test/tren
> 
> as for results yesterday i had a great shoulder session, equalled my best ever wieght(for a full set) on shoulder press and had expected to get 5 or 6..managed 8 and decided to rack it rather than go again as i felt i could do another set .. got 8 out of that as well really should have gone heavier but it took me by suprise really as it was well up on last weeks wieght..anyway i am happy with the gear at this stage


How you getting on with this mate?

I started it monday 2ml eod, no pip as of yet, hope its decent stuff.


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

The rip 200 you're using, is it quite pale? I've just drew out some for the start of my cycle and noticed it's not got that darker rusty tinge to it at all. I know it's only got 75mg tren per ml but I would have thought it would be slightly darker at least? It's almost the same colour as my test. I know that heating / cooling as effect colour without affecting the gear. Just wanted to know if yours is the same.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Apollo X said:


> How you getting on with this mate?
> 
> I started it monday 2ml eod, no pip as of yet, hope its decent stuff.


used 3 vails of it and got great results, though it is my first cycle in a while and my first using tren but at 1.5 ml eod with a bit of extra prop i have had good results(started adding a little orbis tren a as well for last few weeks), only reason i have stopped using it is i managed to get hold of some ap parabolin and am cracking on with that..i would use it again for sure


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

don1 said:


> Ok jabbed 2ml fri morning 2ml sat and will continue on 2ml eod along side T4 clen and gh, pip free no sides yet  , don't expect strength increase as dieting down and will be over training to get to around the 100kg mark,


How did you find the one rip mate?

What dose/ did you have any add ons?


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

CAMBRIDGE RESEARCH TEST E DECA 300 ANAVAR 50MG

CR test e 300 is VERY good gear for sure

on 600mg per week mon/ thurs no pip AT ALL

also running

CR deca 300 1ml mon and CR anavar 50mg 1x daily (morning)

all good and putting on some great gains size and strength and feel like im 21 again lol (now in my 40s)

and its good to know all there gear checks out on wedinos for that extra ''peace of mind factor''

hope this helps anyone who reads it (pct all sorted thanks )

ttfn


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

dj case said:


> CAMBRIDGE RESEARCH TEST E DECA 300 ANAVAR 50MG
> 
> CR test e 300 is VERY good gear for sure
> 
> ...


I found them good used the test e as this is the main long acting test I use and favour over sus as less sides, used there rip 200 and wow my cardiovascular went down hill , having sex was a killer and seats too. I'm undecided what cycle to do next as unsure to lean or bulk,


----------

